#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Krachtstroom wanneer en hoe...

## SWDJ

Beste forummers
Ik kan nog gewoon met een paar 230V stekkertjes al mijn apparatuur probleemloos aansluiten. Maar er zijn ook grote drive-ins (zoals die van sommigen van jullie waarschijnlijk)en die moeten toch met al die krachtstroom-spullen werken... Ik ben beniewd hoe dit in de praktijk gaat, want waar sluit je die grote CEE (?) pluggen nou op aan? Niet elke school of huis heeft toch zoiets? En waanneer moet je met krachtstroom gaan werken?

MVG, SWDJ.

PS: Ik vond wel iets met de zoekfunctie, maar kon dit niet openen want ik heb wat technische probleempjes met mijn PC... Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

!"""#"""!

----------


## Maarten Heukels

Hallo swdj,

Het meest voor de hand liggende is dat je met krachtstroom gaat werken wanneer je met 1 schone groep (max3600watt) niet meer weg komt.
anders blijf je kabels trekken. 

Mijn ervaring is dat de meeste locaties waar je meer dan 3600w verbruikt bijna altijd krachtstroom hebben, denk hierbij aan scholen, zwembaden, buurthuizen enz. 

hebben ze dat niet dan zit er niets anders op en moet je gewoon meerdere groepen gebruiken.

groeten Maarten 
Drive in SonicSound

----------


## Mark

Die CEE (rode) pluggen sluit je aan op een "stopcontact" waar ie inpast. Kleine is 16A, iets groter is 32A. nog groter is 64A en ga zo maar door. Aan die stekker (5 polig) zit een kabel, deze is 5 aderig:
- 3 maal fase (dus 3 maal 230 volt)
- 1 maal nul
- 1 maal aarde

Aan de kabel zit een verdeeldoos/kast of een paddestoel waarin weer normale AFGEZEKERDE! 230 stopcaontacten zitten waarop jij je apparatuur aankunt sluiten. 

En je kunt natuurlijk 100 verschillende verlopen maken. Je kunt ook van 32A kracht eerst 2 maal 16A kracht maken enzovoorts enzovoorts.

Misschien overbodig om te zeggen maar knutsel niets zelf in elkaar (tenzij je het hebt laten keuren).

Mark

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Kleine is 16A, iets groter is 32A. nog groter is 64A



Niet helemaal...16A-&gt;32A-&gt;63A-&gt;125A (CEE)





> citaat:
> - 3 maal fase (dus 3 maal 230 volt)
> - 1 maal nul
> - 1 maal aarde



Ook niet helemaal...Als je 3*220 hebt zal er geen nul zijn en dit zijn normaal 4polige connectors. Dit wordt echter heel zelden gedaan en dan zit de nul-pin gewoon niet aangesloten (bij 220). Normaal moet 220 trouwens blauw zijn. Maar dat is iets wat ik nog nooit tegengekomen ben (behalve in theater, 16A). Daarom altijd (altijd!) meten als je 220 of 380 hebt, en bij 380 meten als de nul werkt (meten als tussen iedere fase en nul 220 zit).

Tiemen

----------


## Mark

Okay foutje van dat 64 dat is 63 ja...

Maar ik zeg ook dat ie een 5 polige aansluiting moet gebruiken en daar zit altijd een nul in. Anders heb je er in de drive-in (licht en geluid) wereld er niet zoveel aan. Daarom heb ik er die nul bij staan. Als je alles had gekwoot dan had je zien staan:





> citaat:
> deze is 5 aderig:
> - 3 maal fase (dus 3 maal 230 volt)
> - 1 maal nul
> - 1 maal aarde



En 230 volt aansluitingen zijn blauw maar dat doet hier niet terzake want hij zal dan meteen vanaf de krachtverdeler naar shuko's gaan.

Mark

----------


## Tiemen

Van 220 naar schuko's snap ik niet wat je bedoeld, daar moeten evengoed zekeringen tussen. En 4-polig bij 220V heeft evenveel nut als 5-polig bij 220V. Dezelfde connectoren worden gewoon gebruikt omdat de meeste apparatuur op beide kan gebruikt worden en anders teveel verloopstukken nodig zijn. Maar meten blijft bij krachtstroom toch de allerbelangrijkste boodschap voor mij...

Tiemen

----------


## Merijndj

Ik zal proberen het ff anders uit te leggen:





> citaat:16A-&gt;32A-&gt;63A-&gt;125A (CEE)



Klopt.

5-polige stekker/snoer:
3*  1 fase (1 fase per ader(in een snoer)/pin(in een stekker).
1*  1 nul.
1*  1 aarde.

4-polige stekker/snoer:
3*  1 fase (1 fase per ader(in een snoer)/pin(in een stekker).
1*  1 aarde.
nul is/wordt weggelaten omdat dit gebruikt wordt voor apparaten die op 380 volt werken.


Tussen elke fase staat 380 volt, tussen elke fase en nul staat 230 volt en als het goed is is er ten alle tijden GEEN ENKEL contact tussen tussen welke fase (of nul) dan ook en de aarde (en hoe dan ook de aarde MOET altijd aangesloten blijven).
voorbeeldfoto:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=HL90305
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=HL90313


De blauwe stekkers hebben drie pinnen en zijn gemaakt voor "normaal" 230 volt, ze zijn er in uitvoeringen van 16A en het schijnt ook in 32A (Je vindt de 16A uitvoering vaak op campings)
voorbeeldfoto:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=HL90301


Zie ook:
http://www.licht-geluid.net/forum/to...?TOPIC_ID=1954

En er schijnt ook nog een onderwerp te zijn dat heet: Wat gebruik je het liefst, en waarom. In het FAQ-licht onder: Soorten krachtaansluitingen en aderdiameters (link werkt daar niet).

groet,








MerijnDJ

----------


## Deedzj

> citaat:
> Kleine is 16A, iets groter is 32A. nog groter is 64A



[off topic] waarom niet het logische 16 - 32 -64 -128 maar wel 13 - 32 - 36 - 125. Wie weet hiervoor een verklaring voor? [on topic]

----------


## Rv

> citaat:maar wel 13 - 32 - 36 - 125




16 - 32 - 63 - 125 dus ... 'twas al laat zekers?
lol

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Mark

> citaat:Ook niet helemaal...Als je 3*220 hebt zal er geen nul zijn en dit zijn normaal 4polige connectors. Dit wordt echter heel zelden gedaan en dan zit de nul-pin gewoon niet aangesloten (bij 220).



Je hebt ALTIJD een nul nodig anders werkt je apparatuur niet!





> citaat:Van 220 naar schuko's snap ik niet wat je bedoeld, daar moeten evengoed zekeringen tussen.



Als je had gelezen wat ik had getypt mijn eerste bericht!





> citaat: Aan de kabel zit een verdeeldoos/kast of een paddestoel waarin weer normale AFGEZEKERDE! 230 stopcaontacten zitten waarop jij je apparatuur aankunt sluiten



Ik heb het zelfs vet gedrukt gezet... Ik snap niet waar je heen wilt...

Mark

----------


## Niek...

Krachtstroom:

sinds een geruime tijd werken wij ook met krachtstroom, waarbij we het momenteel nog met 3x 16A afkunnen. Ons krachtstroomblok is dan ook met deze stekkers uitgerust, helaas treffen we vaker 32A stekkers dan 16A stekkers aan. En in grote sporthallen en feesttenten tref je zelfs alleen 63A aan, erg ongelukkig...Het geheel moet offcieel dan ook afgezekerd zijn, iets waarbij ik me momenteel over aan het beraadslagen ben hoe dat te laten doen <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaataarom altijd (altijd!) meten als je 220 of 380 hebt, en bij 380 meten als de nul werkt (meten als tussen iedere fase en nul 220 zit).



Afhankelijk van de tijd die ik heb meet ik OF de krachtstekker na, OF de shucko's in ons krachtblok. Vergeet dit echter nooit!

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Je hebt ALTIJD een nul nodig anders werkt je apparatuur niet!



Leg mij eens uit waarom je bij 3*220V een nulleider nodig hebt?

Tiemen

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Krachtstroom:
> 
> sinds een geruime tijd werken wij ook met krachtstroom, waarbij we het momenteel nog met 3x 16A afkunnen. Ons krachtstroomblok is dan ook met deze stekkers uitgerust, helaas treffen we vaker 32A stekkers dan 16A stekkers aan. En in grote sporthallen en feesttenten tref je zelfs alleen 63A aan, erg ongelukkig...
> 
> *Greetz Niek*



Dat is een verhaal wat mij wel aanspreekt.. wat ik me enige tijd al afvraag is wat nu het meest voorkomt? Ik zelf werk veel in verenigings gebouwen, kerken, societeiten etc.. en ben van plan om een krachtstroomverdeler aan te schaffen, maar welke?

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen en adviezen??

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> 
> 
> Leg mij eens uit waarom je bij 3*220V een nulleider nodig hebt?
> 
> Tiemen



Hoi Tiemen,

Misschien is er verwarring? Bij de ene is 220V (eigenlijk nu 240) in de volksmond hetzelfde als het bekende snoer (2 aders).. En waarschijnlijk bedoeld Mark het hele verhaal op "ader" niveau. 4 aders waarvan 3xfase en 1 xnul. En het is waar dat 220V kan je alleen meten/krijgen tov een nulpunt.

gr. Johan

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Mark

> citaat:Leg mij eens uit waarom je bij 3*220V een nulleider nodig hebt?



In je verdeelblok gaat dit van

groepje 1 -&gt; fase1 + nul + aarde
groepje 2 -&gt; fase2 + nul + aarde
groepje 3 -&gt; fase3 + nul + aarde

Natuurlijk achter 3 zekeringen + aardlek!

En je hebt weer 3 schone groepen. Die 230V is ALTIJD ten opzichte van de nul! 4 polig wordt alleen gebruikt voor ventilatoren of motoren die door het fase verschil op de fase kunnen draaien. Het is onmogelijk je drive-in op een 4 polige stekker aan te sluiten.

Wil iemand die er ook verstand van heeft even zijn mening geven (bijv. Mac) anders wordt dit een oneindige discussie.

Mark

----------


## Tiemen

Miljaarde is dat nu zo moeilijk?

Met een lijnspanning van 220V heb je *geen* nulleider nodig.

Moet daar nu over gediscussieerd worden? Pfff.

Tiemen

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:Met een lijnspanning van 220V heb je geen nulleider nodig.



Gaatieweer.


eerst het volgende. Ons (nietbelgisch) net bestaat uit drie spanningen die tov. aarde ca 220 V zijn. Deze drie hebben ze niet gelijk, maar uit fase gezet, waardoor er een ONDERLING spanningsverschil ontstaat van ca 380 V. Dus nog steeds 3 x 220V tov aarde. ( of nul, dat is hetzelfde. )  Om nu die  drie fases wel exact op die ca 220V te houden ben je dus altijd een nul nodig. 


Tiemen zal een sterpunt bedoelen, maar dat gaat alleen op bij een symetrisch stelsel, waarbij de eis is dat alle fases excact gelijk belast worden. Zo niet : zwevende nul, en fluctueerende spanningen.

Al gehad met Bob East. Koste toch een dag solderen.

Dus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Tiemen

Dat zeg ik niet, ik zeg dat je met een lijnspanning van 230V (dit is de spanning tussen de fases moest je het woord niet kennen), je geen nulleider nodig hebt. Dit is een oude norm 133/230V en die wordt WEL nog gebruikt in België, vandaar dat hier op alle aparatuur een schakelaar 230/398 zit. In het gevan van 230V lijnspanning is dus GEEN nulleider nodig, exact zoals in mijn eerste post. Kan iemand mij dan eens uitleggen waar erover moet gediscussieerd worden?

Tiemen

PS Nee, ik bedoel 230V in driehoek

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Dit is een oude norm 133/230V



maar niet in nederland, en die keren dat je'm in belgie ziet kun je ook maar beter inpakken en wegwezen....

oude fabrieken hebben op hun eigen stoomgemaal nog wel eens zo-iets zitten. Hier in nederland zie je dan een 400/700 V versie. Maar dat mag niet op CEE-pluggen !!!( tenzij anders gekleurd)

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Tiemen

Ik denk dat 1 kans op 3 je hier 3 keer 220 als lijnspanning tegenkomt. Daar lijkt me ook niets abnormaals aan, gewoon schakelaar juist zetten en er is geen probleem. En dat kan evengoed op CEE stekkers (blauwe!)...Alleen is dat blauwe er meestal niet bij en zit het gewoon op 5-polige rode CEE fiches waar de neuter NIET bestaat, en waar je hem ook niet nodig hebt, maar dit bestaat blijkbaar niet in Nederland...

Tiemen

----------


## Deedzj

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:maar wel 13 - 32 - 36 - 125
> 			
> ...



typfoutje, sorry <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: maar dit bestaat blijkbaar niet in Nederland...



nee. das war einmal...

zelfs de draairichting van ons net is gestandaardiseerd....

( behalve almelo en oldenzaal, daar draaien ze nog linksom..)

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## jakobjan

Ik mag hopen dat ze in belgie nog wel een fatsoenlijke nul gebruiken..

Bij defensie in arnhem hebben ze al eens een 4 draads systeem op een 5 polige cee aangesloten,  en de aarde op en nul doorverbonden..

Alles ging goed tot het licht werd aan gedaan,    Bromm   plof , witte rook en  20.000 gulden schade. 2 crown macrotech 1200's aan gort en wat licht en beeld stuk..


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Ik denk dat 1 kans op 3 je hier 3 keer 220 als lijnspanning tegenkomt. Daar lijkt me ook niets abnormaals aan, gewoon schakelaar juist zetten en er is geen probleem. En dat kan evengoed op CEE stekkers (blauwe!)...Alleen is dat blauwe er meestal niet bij en zit het gewoon op 5-polige rode CEE fiches waar de neuter NIET bestaat, en waar je hem ook niet nodig hebt, maar dit bestaat blijkbaar niet in Nederland...



klopt hoor, persoonlijk zou ik niet durven zeggen 1 op 3, maar in sommige streken in België hebben ze blijkbaar niets anders!
:-(

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:een 4 draads systeem op een 5 polige cee



daarom werd ik ook zo kort van dat "Zonder Nul"verhaal...

BTW  : UTFSE.  Heb ik al eerder wat over gekalkt..

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## moderator

Sorry hoor, even een beetje sturing om de boel leesbaar te houden:

Wanneer je met een showtje of productie op pad bent dan dien je altijd een stroompunt te gebruiken dat afgezekerd is. Zit er geen zekering tussen dan plaats je zelf en paddo (verdeelkast) die wel netjes de boel afzekerd.

Aangaande CEE ansluitingen:
Er worden zowel 4 als 5 polige CEE stekkers geïnstalleerd.
Ook worden er 5 polige stekkers geïnstalleerd waarvan de nul los zit of niet is aangesloten.
Tevens komt het voor dat een 5 lopige CEE stekker is uitgevoerd met een fasedraaiing.

Om problemen te voorkomen maak je het voor jezelf veilig door een stroompunt goed door te meten, uitleg wat je door moet meten staat al eerder gegeven.
Is de nul niet aangesloten: geen apperatuur aansluiten!
Twijfel je over de juistheid/veuiligheid van een stroompunt: deskundig advies inwinnen!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Miljaarde is dat nu zo moeilijk?
> 
> Met een lijnspanning van 220V heb je *geen* nulleider nodig.
> 
> Moet daar nu over gediscussieerd worden? Pfff.



In België hebben ze, als ik me niet vergis, de mogelijkheid voor een 230V driehoek aansluiting (230V tussen elke willekeurige 2 van de 3 fasen). Daar is inderdaad GEEN nul nodig (de 230V is immers tussen 2 fasen te vinden). In Nederland hebben we deze aansluitmethode (gelukkig?) niet. Bij "ons" is het 400V driehoek/230V ster.

Maar komt de 230V driehoek in België werkelijk zo vaak voor?

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Deedzj

De blauwe CEE stekkers met lijnspanning 230V zie je soms wel ik scholen en bedrijven die hun eigen transfo-kast hebben. Grote verbruikers dus.
Ze krijgen 10Kvolt binnen en maken daar een 3 fase net van 230V van. 

waarom? misschien goedkoper om te bekabelen. Ik weet het eigenlijk niet. Het verwonderd me trouwens dat dit in Nederland niet voorkomt. maar ja...

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Maar komt de 230V driehoek in België werkelijk zo vaak voor?



Kort antwoord : "ja"  :Smile: 
Een lijnspanning van 230V is heel courant hier, zoals ik al zei zit bij ons op iedere stroomverdeler/dimrack/... noem maar op een 220/380 schakelaar.

Tiemen

PS Heb ik dus weer gelijk <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mark

> citaat:PS Heb ik dus weer gelijk  <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>



Niet helemaal... die jongen die het vroeg woont in Nederland... Maar het is wel weer duidelijker. Ik wist inderdaad niet dat het in Begië anders geregeld is met de spanning...

Voor mijn part is de discussie gesloten... Moraal van het verhaal is dat er altijd gemeten moet worden.

Mark

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Moraal van het verhaal is dat er altijd gemeten moet worden.



OK, nog een "klein" vraagje dan: WAARMEE?????

B.V. multimeter of zijn hier speciale metertjes voor??

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## FiëstaLj

ik meet altijd met een multimeter ja...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Niek...

hier ook; ding heeft alleen 1 nadeel: kan geen amperes meten. Moet dan alsnog naar de meterkast...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Tiemen

Een robuuste spanningstester met spoel.

Tiemen

----------


## Music Power

Nog ff iets tbv het aansluiten van krachtstroom meuk. Gebruik ALTIJD en OVERAL aardeindhulzen

Greetz...Frank

----------


## CyberNBD

Als je dat niet weet moet je gewoon met je poten van 380 afblijven, bij 220 moeten er eigenlijk ook overal adereindhulzen gebruikt worden bij soepele bekabeling.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Tiemen

Ja, geen hulsje gebruiken kan inderdaad soms nare gevolgen hebben!

Tiemen

----------


## CyberNBD

<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Als er nu 63A in een zaal ligt, maar ik maar een 32A 380V in kastje, mag ik dan met een verloop 63A =&gt; 32A werken ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## moderator

Dat mag alleen maar als je daar en verdeler met zekeringen tussen zet.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## CyberNBD

Juistem.
Andersom mag dan weer wel, dus als je een kastje met 63A in hebt en er zit maar 32A in de zaal mag je een onafgezekerd verloopje ertussensteken van 32 naar 63, als je meer als die 32A (zwakste punt in verloopje) gaat trekken valt de zekering toch uit.  Andersom kan je gewoon 63A door die 32A stekker trekken, wat mindere gevolgen heeft <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

dus het zou mogen met een verzekerd 32A kastje, en als je goed oplet niet te veel te trekken ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## CyberNBD

Goed opletten kan ook ffout gaan als iemand die niet goed oplet er wat bijprikt, nee dus, het mag gewoon niet.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Gast1401081

had ik al UTFSE geroepen???

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...


http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4588
http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4812
http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1954

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> had ik al UTFSE geroepen???
> 
> oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...
> 
> 
> http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4588
> http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4812
> http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1954



Ja inderdaad.. of wat dacht je van: 
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=5745 ??

Weer 1 in het rijtje.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## 21dreams

Als jij een kast hebt die afgezekerd is met 32 ampere dan mag jij deze kast met een verloopje insteken op een 64 ampere stekker. De 64 ampere is de afgezekerde waarde van de kracht aansluiting. Dus als er iets mis gaat dan vliegt eerst je eigen kast eruit en dan pas de kracht aansluiting. Als men de groep overbelast tenminste.

----------


## Tiemen

63 dus

----------


## Merijndj

Ik was gisteren weer eens in actie (bij de opbouw van artquake, tent 2) en daar meette iemand de krachtstroom na met een multimeter die tot 1000A kan.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Mark

Merijn wil je geen onzin praten! je meet krachtstroom na met een VOLT meter. Die 1000A is alleen als je de stroom wilt meteen die door een ader van de kabel gaat. En bij opbouwen heeft dat volgens mij geen zin...

Mark

----------


## Tiemen

...Het klinkt gewoon stoer...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Als jij een kast hebt die afgezekerd is met 32 ampere dan mag jij deze kast met een verloopje insteken op een 64 ampere stekker. De 64 ampere is de afgezekerde waarde van de kracht aansluiting. Dus als er iets mis gaat dan vliegt eerst je eigen kast eruit en dan pas de kracht aansluiting. Als men de groep overbelast tenminste.




Waarbij aangetekend wordt dat de VOEDENDE kast 32 A, en de gebruikende unit 63 is. Andersom mag dus niet.

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...


PS, ik heb ook amperetangen die tot 1000 A gaan....

----------


## SWDJ

B edankt voor alle reacties allemaal, ik ban er een stuk wijzer van geworden. Maar het duurt nog even voor dat ik krachtstroom moet gaan gebruiken. Nou weet ik alvast hoe het wel (en niet) moet!

!"""#"""!

----------


## dj torny

He merijn, Bij dat feestje moet wel een hoop licht gehangen hebben als de A-meter tot 1000A ging dat is al gouw zo'n ....ff rekenen.... 
230V X 1000A = 230000 watt. Dat zijn heel wat par64/1000 Watt lampen 2300 om precies te zijn. Of hingen er ook nog 5kW'ers ???

groeten

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: He merijn, Bij dat feestje moet wel een hoop licht gehangen hebben als de A-meter tot 1000A ging dat is al gouw zo'n ....ff rekenen.... 
> 230V X 1000A = 230000 watt. Dat zijn heel wat par64/1000 Watt lampen 2300 om precies te zijn. Of hingen er ook nog 5kW'ers ???
> 
> groeten



OK, jij je zin, er werd maar zoals je weet 3*63A gebruikt en hoe ging het feestje eigenlijk???

Ik zie je nog wel eens in schagen!!!

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## jakobjan

hmmm   torny,  rekenen ook niet je sterkste kant geweest zeker..

230V x 1000A = 230000 Watt  

230000 W / 1000 W   = nog altijd  maar 230 lampen...

Scheelt maar een factor 10 alleen aan gewicht scheelt het nogal wat meer.


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: hier ook; ding heeft alleen 1 nadeel: kan geen amperes meten. Moet dan alsnog naar de meterkast...



Zijn er multimeters die dat wel kunnen dan? En dan bedoel ik op een bruikbare manier natuurlijk...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Tiemen

Stroomtang, maar dan moet je aan fasen afzonderlijk kunnen.

T

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

precies, en daar heb je dus niks aan...
Kom je ook niet te weten door naar de meterkast te lopen...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ik gebruik ook wel eens een stroomtang om stroom te meten.
Ik heb gewoon in mijn stroomverdeelkastje op de rijen waar de automaten staan enkele modules opengelaten,die normaal afgedekt worden met blindplaatjes.
Ik heb er dan voor gezorgd dat de draden van de 3 fasen hier in de buurt passeren, en als ik wil meten kan ik effe een blindplaatje wegnemen en de tang rond de draad klikken....simpel


groeten

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:met een multimeter die tot 1000A kan.



zoals ik dus al zij zijn er multimeters die tot 1000A kunnen meten!!!



MerijnDJ

----------


## dj torny

Rekenen ben ik nooit echt goed in geweest zoals gemerkt.

Was wel een leuk feestje Merijn alleen jammer dat toen ik vrijdag avond aankwam ik nog moest programmeren terwijl er al een dj aan het draaien was. Ging een beetje ten koste van de show

Groeten

----------


## drek

Wat een gepruts wat een gepruts, vooral veel knutselen met 380 naar 3 x 220 verdelers en gewoon lekker van 63 met een verloopje naar 32 met een verloopje naar 3 x 16 en dan gewoon 3 stopkontakten !!!!
Met een beetje geluk krijg je dan bij je drive in een mooie vuurwerkshow aan het einde van de avond !

Zorg dat je bij een electrobedrijf een Krachtpaddestoel koopt 32 in en 6 x 16 230 uit gezekerd en met aardlek (liefst 2).

Als je zelf gaat hobbien onthou dat de NUL (BLAUW) de belangrijkste draad is als die losgaat van de stekker dan krijg je vuurwerk !(een collega van mij had ineens alleen nog maar een dn2000F dat was de enige apparaat die het had overleeft.

Nooit een 32 Amp kast met een verloopje in de 63 A steken want je moet ook je kabel beschermen !!!

En meten moet je als amateur ook niet doen de kans dat je fout meet is erg groot.Gewoon een parretje pakken 56 300W en die om de beurt in 1 van de 3 stekkers doen als hij bij alle drie brand en niet springt kun je inprikken als hij bij 1 van de 3 niet brand niet doen want je zal de eerste niet zijn met een kabel waarbij fase 3 en nul zijn gewisseld !

En overleg voor je ergens naar toe gaat even met iemand van die ruimte die kunnen je vaak precies vertellen wat en hoeveel waar zit en waar jij in MAG prikken.

Ik werk altijd met kracht (1 x 63 Amp voor laser 1 x 32 voor licht en 1 x 16 voor geluid). Ik gebruik 1 paddestoel 32 --&gt; 16Cee en 6 x 220 en een draadsplit voor het geluid en dat werkt zonder problemen.Ik meet altijd met een par of een draaistroommeter nooit met een gewone multimeter.

Succes

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> En meten moet je als amateur ook niet doen de kans dat je fout meet is erg groot.



Ho ho ho...Nu zou ik toch ook niet overdrijven. Ik snap trouwens niet hoe ik een dimrack zou moeten gaan 'uitmeten' met een par64.





> citaat:
> als hij bij 1 van de 3 niet brand niet doen want je zal de eerste niet zijn met een kabel waarbij fase 3 en nul zijn gewisseld !



als 3de fase en neuter omgewisseld zijn dan moet er op 2 380 staan en op 1tje maar 220, dus dan zal de lamp maar 1 keer branden, en niet 2 keer.

Tiemen

----------


## Mark

> citaat:
> Als je zelf gaat hobbien onthou dat de NUL (BLAUW) de belangrijkste draad is



De AARDE (groen/geel) is de belangrijkste draad! En ik raak liever de nul aan dan een fase...

Mark

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> De AARDE (groen/geel) is de belangrijkste draad! En ik raak liever de nul aan dan een fase...



Stop nu toch eens allemaal met onzin verkopen...

De aarde is belangrijk
De nulleider is belangrijk
De 1ste fase is belangrijk
De 2de fase is belangrijk
De 3de fase is belangrijk

Nu goed?

Tiemen

----------


## Mark

Tuurlijk zijn ze allemaal belangrijk! Maar ik heb liever dat 1 van de fasen of de nul uitvalt dan de aarde. Veiligheid gaat bij mij altijd nog boven alles.

Lockje?

Mark

----------


## jakobjan

> citaat: En meten moet je als amateur ook niet doen de kans dat je fout meet is erg groot.Gewoon een parretje pakken 56 300W en die om de beurt in 1 van de 3 stekkers doen als hij bij alle drie brand en niet springt kun je inprikken als hij bij 1 van de 3 niet brand niet doen want je zal de eerste niet zijn met een kabel waarbij fase 3 en nul zijn gewisseld !




Hmmm en als dan eens de aarde op de nul aangesloten is?????  dat merk je niet met een parretje.





> citaat:En overleg voor je ergens naar toe gaat even met iemand van die ruimte die kunnen je vaak precies vertellen wat en hoeveel waar zit en waar jij in MAG prikken.



Ja daag !!zie eerdere posting ,  ook aan onze vrienden van de landmacht gevraagd, wat zit hier en hoe zit dat, " nou meneer 3 fasen 5 polig,   nou mooi niet,  wel 5 polige stekker, maar een beetje verkeerd aangesloten.

En dan heb je iemand te pakken die daar over de electrische installatie gaat..


<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Music Power

En hoezo kopen als zelf bouwen net zo goed gaat. (als je weet hoe het werkt/moet)

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Volgens mij weet mark niet wat er gebeurt als er een nul loszit...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## rieuwert

Nul los, niet GOED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CyberNBD

Als de nul loszit gaattie (zweef)vliegen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Volgens mij weet mark niet wat er gebeurt als er een nul loszit...



 



> citaat:Nul los, niet GOED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 



> citaat: Als de nul loszit gaattie (zweef)vliegen .



Leg mij nu maar eens uit wat er dan gebeurt!!!

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## René

Een uitgefikte nulleider is de meest voorkomende storing in zwerfkasten. Wat er dan gebeurd; al je apparaten staan tussen de fasen in in een soort serie schakeling; de stroom loopt niet meer via de nul maar via een andere fase terug. Het is best wel belangrijk om de belasting per fase in de gaten te houden.

René

----------


## CyberNBD

Je krijgt een zwevende nul dus, gaat alleen goed met je 220 uitgangetjes als alle 3de fases gelijk belast zijn.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Bolbo360

Gekker moet 't niet worden / eens meegemaakt in een randstedelijk overheidsgebouw: een 16 A CeeForm wandaansluiting met daarin aangesloten... de coax kabels naar de omroepinstallatie: handig, hoefde je maar 1 stekker in te pluggen om vier 'microphones' aan te sluiten, zei de portier. Daar sta je dan, totally flabberghasted.



B(0)

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Je krijgt een zwevende nul dus, gaat alleen goed met je 220 uitgangetjes als alle 3de fases gelijk belast zijn.
> 
> Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



Sorry de clue van deze opmerking ontgaat me ff. <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
Als 3 x32 verdeeld in 6x 16 (schuko uitgangen) niet *gelijk* belast, krijg je een zwevende nul???
Nou dan moet ik maar ff al het stroomverbruik van mn equipment opschrijven en delen door het aantal beschikbare uitgangen/fases??<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

gr.

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## 21dreams

Voordat jullie vanalles gaan roepen en schreewen lees eerst een de NEN 1010 en de NPR5310 door daar staat precies in wat je wel en niet mag doen.

----------


## CyberNBD

BENjpt, ik zeg toch dat dat is als je nulleider loszit of alstie doorfikt.  Als hij gewoon normaal vastzit zoals het hoort is er geen problemo... Lezen is ook een kunst.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> BENjpt, ik zeg toch dat dat is als je nulleider loszit of alstie doorfikt.  Als hij gewoon normaal vastzit zoals het hoort is er geen problemo... Lezen is ook een kunst.
> 
> Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



Accoord en bedankt voor je reactie.

Gr.

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Bert

> citaat: 
>  Voordat jullie van alles gaan roepen en schreeuwen lees eerst eens de NEN 1010 en de NPR5310 door, daar staat precies in
>  wat je wel en niet mag doen.



ik denk niet dat diegene die hier zo maar wat roept uberhaupt snapt wat er in de nen1010 staat.<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Leg mij nu maar eens uit wat er dan gebeurt!!!




Lees mijn eerste posting op pag 1 van deze thread. Is dat niet duidelijk ? Blijf er dan vanaf, en neem een erkend electrotechneut in de arm. 

locken deze thread maar weer.

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Leg mij nu maar eens uit wat er dan gebeurt!!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Lees mijn eerste posting op pag 1 van deze thread. Is dat niet duidelijk ? Blijf er dan vanaf, en neem een erkend electrotechneut in de arm. 
> 
> ...



Ik wist niet wat er kon gebeuren en nu heb ik een idee wat er kan gebeuren duzzzz.





> citaat: Lees mijn eerste posting op pag 1 van deze thread. Is dat niet duidelijk ? Blijf er dan vanaf, en neem een erkend electrotechneut in de arm.



Ligt het aan mij of staat daar echt niks.

groet,


MerijnDJ

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Lees mijn eerste posting op pag 1 van deze thread. Is dat niet duidelijk ? Blijf er dan vanaf, en neem een erkend electrotechneut in de arm. 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Ligt het aan mij of staat daar echt niks.



Tis de eerste post op Pag 2 <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------

